# Here's an interesting Site for ya:)



## Hot Space (Jan 25, 2004)

It's a Diving Web-Site where they look for WWII Aircraft 8) 

Also click on: More Underwater Warbirds.

http://www.divetheworld.com/Projects-team/index.htm

Hot Space


----------



## itznogood (Jan 25, 2004)

Chek this one 
http://home.att.net/~C.C.Jordan/


----------



## Hot Space (Jan 25, 2004)

Some really good Sites there, M8 8) 

Hot Space


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 26, 2004)

v. nice


----------



## Crazy (Jan 26, 2004)

http://www.btinternet.com/~lee_mail/

http://www.tgplanes.com/Public/snitz/default.asp?CAT_ID=1

http://www.user.dccnet.com/russianfront/


The second one is a photo site dedicated to the Eastern Front- '41 thru '45


----------



## Hot Space (Jan 28, 2004)

..................so no Antelope's then    

Hot Space


----------



## Crazy (Jan 28, 2004)

'fraid not m8


----------



## Hot Space (Jan 28, 2004)

Hot Space


----------



## Hot Space (Jan 30, 2004)

...............and a few more:

http://www.pacificghosts.com/

http://www.airpirates.com/

Hot Space


----------



## Hot Space (Feb 13, 2004)

Here's something that Folk's might like  

http://www.lsss.homestead.com/Sounds1.html

Hot Space


----------



## Hot Space (Feb 17, 2004)

Me 109's in Spain 8) 

http://www.zi.ku.dk/personal/drnash/model/spain/bf109.html

Hot Space


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Feb 17, 2004)

cool


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 11, 2004)

www.ww2images.com

www.transportphotos.com


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 16, 2004)

cool 8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 16, 2004)

both of them you have to pay for the photo's though...............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 19, 2004)

hmm, fair dos 8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 21, 2004)

i think they're part of their nation heritige and should be avalible for all to see............


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Mar 31, 2005)

Crazy said:


> A photo site dedicated to the Eastern Front- '41 thru '45



I found this to be interesting...






"Russian plane wings used to create shelter from winter winds."


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 1, 2005)




----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 5, 2005)

Id like to have them at the front of my house, electrically remote controlled of course...DAMN thats vulgar!  8)


----------



## evangilder (Apr 5, 2005)

Here is one from some guys that are doing recoveries in the Pacific:

http://www.pacificwrecks.com/


----------



## HealzDevo (Nov 6, 2005)

Good will have to look at some stage.


----------

